# Video Review of my Excalibur Ex-21



## Handtooler

Very grand thorough in-depth reviei and the video quality is superb. Thanks


----------



## steliart

nice review and video
thx


----------



## stefang

Great review. I got my Excalibur about 3 years ago and I think it must be the best scroll saw in the world. I am totally satisfied with mine and I love all the many wonderful features it has.


----------



## scrollgirl

Hi, Bob:
I am sorry that I didn't get to this review sooner. It has been in my mail box for a couple of days and I wanted to watch it when I could sit down and enjoy it.

I must say that it was one of the best reviews that I have seen. Not just because you liked the saw, but because you were thorough and you went through every important aspect of the saw. Everything was presented in a clear and concise way and even your camera work was excellent so that we could really see what you were talking about.

I really also want to say that I agree with you on every point of this saw. Like you and Mike, I think this is the best saw on the market and I also love mine and can't think of ever being without it. People scoff at the high price sometimes, but you don't mind paying more for something if you know it is going to be a quality tool.

I want to ask your permission to reference your video, not only in my blog, but also to customers who come to me to ask me my opinion on saws. I don't think I could ever say things or demonstrate them better than you did.

Thank you very much for taking the time to review the saw. I think when we find a great tool like this, it is nice to promote it and the company who built it. It is a win/win for all involved.

Great review! I agree with you 100%! I LOVE my Excalibur. 

Sheila


----------



## TripleB

Hi Sheila,

Thanks for the wonderful comment, and you absolutely have my permission to show and use this review however you would like.

I would have liked to have said and shown more about my Excalibur, however the video would have been too long. As it is, I had to cut out a lot of footage out.

The Excalibur is a great saw and I really see no need for anyone to spend even more money on higher priced saws that don't have the features that this saw does. And for those of you wondering, I have absolutely no connection with anyone that makes money from sales of this saw, I'm just a guy in my garage that happened to have purchased a very good scroll saw.

Thanks to all the other Lumberjocks for your comments as well.

Happy Scrolling Everyone!

Bob


----------



## clark101

Hi TripleB
I think Excalibur 16 and 21 are the best. However I think the price is quite high for most craftman


----------



## richard335

Great article and video. Thank you for share.
https://bestdrillzone.com/best-impact-driver-2019/


----------

